# Got my period but pregnancy symtoms?



## Shog (Apr 16, 2008)

I am a breastfeeding mommy of a 9 month old baby. I recently got my period (3 days late), but before my period came I seriously thought i was pregnant. I got the same symptoms as my firstborn. Tender breasts, metallic taste in mouth, bloated, heavy feeling in pelvic area, light cramps, very tired, very emotional, etc. But then my period came. But now these symptoms have persisted. Just finished my 'slightly lighter than usual (only slightly) period' and I took 3 hpt tests, but all are negative. Has anyone experienced something like this? Could you give me advice on what I should do? Or think? Is there a logical reason for these symptoms?


----------



## MaryLang (Jun 18, 2004)

I've had that happen with my first 4-5 PPAF's. I think it might be normal. Have you had AF back for long?


----------



## because (Sep 11, 2003)

I go a really long time before my first PPAF (26 months or so) so I don't have first-hand experience with early cycling while breastfeeding.

I do know that hormones like progesterone, which is high between ovulation and AF, can mimic pg symptoms quite well. Sometimes progesterone drops slowly during AF so that basal body temps can stay high and the symptoms can persist.

Do you have any idea how long your luteal phase (ovulation - AF) is or if you are even ovulating yet? Breastfeeding can make the LP quite short (average is 12-16 days) and unable to support a pg so chemical pregnancies can occur (they can occur anytime but I'm just saying...). A chemical is a pg that ends before most women even know they are pg unless they test early. For example, my chemical in March showed up on preg tests from 9 to 14 days past ovulation, then at 15 days past I got a negative and then started "AF." I felt pg for a few days. The bleeding was _slightly_ shorter/lighter than the following real AF.

Perhaps a cyst is creating havoc with your homones and making you feel "off."

Perhaps you are pg and the tests aren't picking it up yet.

Perhaps it's all perfectly normal for a breastfeeding mom's return to fertility!









If your gut tells you something is wrong, talk to your midwife or doc. Otherwise, I'd say that it's just one of the many ways our bodies work.

I'm sorry you're uncomfortable and I hope you get some clear resolution soon!


----------



## Shog (Apr 16, 2008)

Thank you so much for your kind replies...I was one of the unlucky ones who started with my periods after baby was only 2 months old!!! so I've had quite regular periods from then (my cycles were only a bit longer). But I've got no idea how long my luteal phase is (have not really checked before because we did not plan to get pregnant - not yet anyway!)...Its just strange that this is the first time since I have started getting my periods again that I experience these symptoms! But it might just be hormones...i know! And it might even be a different cycle than usual! Anyway, I decided to ignore it and wait until my next cycle to see what's going on! And I think we are actually starting to consider ttc! - AFter this experience!!!


----------

